# Miscellaneous > Database Lounge >  Facebook, LinkedIn, Ning, MySpace: which do you use?

## sclark

I use LinkedIn myself, for making professional contacts, but I was wondering what the majority of you use. What are the best aspects of each of these social networks? It is the connectivity, or the use of technologies such as Ajax that allow you to receive updated info without refreshing the page?

Oh, and welcome to the Lounge!

----------


## kantell

Personally, I use LinkedIn for my professional contact networking and Facebook for my personal contact networking (I'm sure this is pretty common).  My impression of MySpace is that it's more for the teenage crowd (and some music lovers).  I think LinkedIn and Facebook are more on the way up, where MySpace might be on its way down.  Just my thoughts.

Best of luck
- Kimm
oDesk

----------


## dhanu86

myspace because it has by far the most people, most customizable, not restricting like facebook, and ning who knows that one? linkedin appears for professionals - don know how effective that is.

----------


## ServerMojo

Twitter is the hot new(ish) thing on the net these days so I use that.. wonder what will be next?!  :Confused:

----------


## DanGeek

I use Facebook for communications with my friends and LinkedIn for professional contacts.

----------


## mikkwik

I use Facebook and Twitter to inform about my activity. LinkedIn serves me to gain industry contacts.

----------


## hwrit

I use Facebook and LinkedIn. I set up a Twitter but abandoned it.

----------


## cris_fletchen

I prefer using Facebook.

----------


## billyjguthries

None of them. As well as other apps such as Viber, Whatsapp, Snapcacebook and others thathat and so on. I am concerned and think a lot about protecting my personal data. And I think that such big mosters as Facebook have incredible Big Data gurus in their teams know how to get your data and how to use it. Also, do not forget about different apps such as Snapchat tracker, and other spying apps that can be used to monitor your social accounts. So, no social accounts and apps - no problems :Smilie: 

_*** Link removed by Staff so it doesn't look like you're SPAMming us ***_

_*** Link removed a Second and Last time so it doesn't look like you're SPAMming us ***_

----------


## SpywareDr

Tip: This thread is going on 13 years old.

----------


## Mifugo

I didn't know that myspace is still around  :Smilie:  I used it last maybe 8-9 years ago. I use on LinkedIn for my work, helped me a lot to connect to new people related to my work when we were all stuck at our houses in Greece during first lockdown last year. I don't use any other

----------


## Mifugo

Is anyone using Telegram? What do you think about this messenger? Is it worth installing?

----------

